# Is lacquer water proof



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

Is lacquer water proof. I am liking it a lot more than poly lately, but i know poly is waterproof. I turned a game call for a customer just want to know if i should stick with poly or if lacquer will do the job???


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would stick with poly. lacquer is an interior product, not ment for out side use


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

brown down said:


> Is lacquer water proof. I am liking it a lot more than poly lately, but i know poly is waterproof. I turned a game call for a customer just want to know if i should stick with poly or if lacquer will do the job???


go here and read about lacquer . Lot's of information http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...acquer+waterproof&spell=1&fp=8e8f35a77978fbf6


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Might try looking into clear finishes used in archery world for sealing wooden arrows.They probably have the qualities you're looking for........tough as nails,easy to apply and pretty gauldang waterproof.BW


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

my view on lacquer being waterproof. lacquer is a very thin top coat. puting lacquer on any wood that breaths. or expands and contract with temp is not a good idea.
now because lacquer is thin and very hard finish, as soon as you get a crack your done. once moisture has penatrated under the lacquer it will peel easily. kind of like a balloon inside of an egg.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

water proof lacquer is very easy to apply but you must buy it from a reputable source we have used it succesfully for 15 years for areas with light traffic, areas with heavy traffic we will still use old fashioned spray lacquer.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks guys i opted to stay with the method i am using and try other ways that are completely waterproof. I have taken my calls threw some intense conditions,and they have made it but i need something that will absolutely assure me that they will make it. unfortunately lacquer from what i was told will not hold up to the abuse most hunter give it. I thank you for your wisdom:blink::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

what brand of poly ar you using. i like man-o-war. it was used at a boat refinishing co. i worked for along time ago and i use it for almost all my film coats. if its good for teak and mohog on boats in the ocean its good for me.


----------

